# Puppy 3 months old broken leg



## anne.hanna (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi can you please give me any tips on keeping a bandage on my dog Finn he has a non displaced fracture on his back right femur the bandage keeps falling of and he also doesn't leave it alone I'm in and out of the vets like a yoyo thanks x


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

Have the vet wrap up higher or around the body, and pick up some bitter spray from a local store. Make sure the spay does not have alcohol in it if there is an open wound. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I got some dog 'pajamas' from Foster & Smith. They have some coverage on the back legs. That and the bitter apple might work. The other thing is if you can get a baby sock (infant size-1 to 3 months) and put it over the bandage after the vet rewraps it, it might help. Good luck!


----------



## Star13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Aw poor Finn! I hope his leg is better soon! How did he break it?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a pair of doggie pajamas too. I used them for knee surgery. Bitter apple spray---DO NOT GET IT IN THEIR EYES. Or your eyes either. Burns like heck. Spray a tiny amount on your hand, and let your pup smell/taste it---say NO when he does. Hopefully he'll get the message. Are you confining this pup, as in a pen? I wonder if he really needs a bandage? I suppose it depends on where the break is. If he/she is confined and not able to run around, it should heal quickly. A pen, like an Iris, would be invaluable to you. He could see what's going on, and yet be confined. You can give the pup some really good chewy stuff. Kong frozen with broth and food. Feed him/her by stuffing his/her food into a kong or another stuff toy. Try and put a toy into his kibble over night for 'flavor'. They have puppy kongs. Good luck.


----------

